# What to do after veiled chameleon has laid her eggs?



## yasmineveiledchameleon (Sep 17, 2013)

After a few long days of Yasmine digging in the sand I have just come home to find she has finally laid them, yay :2thumb: I know this because she has covered up the burrow she made and one of the eggs was poking out  but now I am unsure what to do with her. The set up is an oversized plant pot filled with sand in the vivarium, the eggs are now fully covered and she is currently moving the sand around. I have just put some more food, crickets and water in the vivarium as I understand she will be hungry and thirsty. How long should I leave it till I take the plant pot out of the vivarium? She will be going to sleep soon so I am just not sure what to do now. Help will be much appreciated


----------



## frogman3457 (Aug 12, 2013)

My yemen did the same a month or so ago...I removed the sand pot after 2 days of her finishing but then over the next day or so she laid a few odd eggs around the floor .....so I would go 4-5 days based on my experience...Just make sure she gets plenty of calcium to build her Back up


----------



## yasmineveiledchameleon (Sep 17, 2013)

frogman3457 said:


> My yemen did the same a month or so ago...I removed the sand pot after 2 days of her finishing but then over the next day or so she laid a few odd eggs around the floor .....so I would go 4-5 days based on my experience...Just make sure she gets plenty of calcium to build her Back up


Okay thank you I will do that! I have heavily dusted her food and crickets with calcium, given her her water and turned the lights off as it is past her bed time. I will just see how she is tomorrow. Is liquid calcium vital for this time? And were there no problems with your yemen after laying her eggs? Thank you for your help


----------



## frogman3457 (Aug 12, 2013)

She was exhausted after 2days&nights laying...she lay on her branch and I wet the end of my finger and dipped it in the calcium and she lay licking it off..after a good 24hr rest period she was fine ....soon back to her old self...just be patient and try not to disturb her too much


----------



## yasmineveiledchameleon (Sep 17, 2013)

frogman3457 said:


> She was exhausted after 2days&nights laying...she lay on her branch and I wet the end of my finger and dipped it in the calcium and she lay licking it off..after a good 24hr rest period she was fine ....soon back to her old self...just be patient and try not to disturb her too much


Glad to hear that  I will take your advice and hope for the best! Your help is much appreciated I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I Leah's take mine out as soon as they stop laying. Even if they have laid all their eggs some females will constantly keep going and smoothing the sand out again and again to avoid predators noticing any disturbance to the sand which just wastes her energy. 

Make sure she gets plenty of calcium and water and she will be fine.


----------



## yasmineveiledchameleon (Sep 17, 2013)

Bradley said:


> I Leah's take mine out as soon as they stop laying. Even if they have laid all their eggs some females will constantly keep going and smoothing the sand out again and again to avoid predators noticing any disturbance to the sand which just wastes her energy.
> 
> Make sure she gets plenty of calcium and water and she will be fine.


Okay so if she wants to avoid predators approaching her eggs will she not be angry that I've taken them away? Like angry at the fact her eggs have gone? And how will I know when she has finished laying them all if she keeps going back to the sand to smooth it over? Your help is appreciated


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

yasmineveiledchameleon said:


> Okay so if she wants to avoid predators approaching her eggs will she not be angry that I've taken them away? Like angry at the fact her eggs have gone? And how will I know when she has finished laying them all if she keeps going back to the sand to smooth it over? Your help is appreciated


If its completely gone she will not other or be worried about them. She should lay all in one to really so once the whole is covered she should be done.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

Just as a matter of interest they're alright eating. OK you have to have a fair few of them and you get a very small omelette, but is something to tick off in life!!


----------

